# PC startet nicht mehr. Geht ne Sekunde an und wieder aus.



## Jaadoo2 (3. Januar 2010)

Folgender Fall:

Habe meinen PC gestern, naja eher heute früh , ausgeschaltet. nachm aufstehen wollte ich ihn wieder anschalten, aber ging nach ner Sekunde einfach wieder aus. Ein erneutes drücken des Startknopfes rief keine Reaktion hervor.
Also hinten am Netzteil auschalten, Minute warten und wieder Startknopf drücken...leider wieder das gleiche Problem.

Habe auch schon die CMOS-Batterie entfernt und nach so 5 Minuten wieder zurückgesteckt, hat keine Änderung bewirkt.

Ist das Netzteil kaputt, oder was könnte es sein? Es stinkt nicht oder so, ist auch nicht stark verstaubt oder so.

Gekauft hatte ich mir das Netzteil im Oktober 2007.

Mein System:

CPU:            AMD Athlon X2 5200+
Graka: HIS IceQ3 HD3870   
Mainboard: MSI K9A Platinum   
RAM:            4 Gb OCZ PC2-6400 CL4 XTC Platinum Rev2
Netzteil:      bequiet! Straight Power 500 W

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (3. Januar 2010)

hast du denn evtl. noch ein 2. NT um mal zu testen?


----------



## Jaadoo2 (3. Januar 2010)

Hab noch ein altes No-Name Netzteil mit 400 Watt ausm Jahre 2004.

Hab da aber Angst, dass ich mir den Pc kaputt mache, oder das Netzteil, was ich ja in nem anderem PC nutze....


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2010)

Ich würde sagen zu 99,9% ist das NT hin.
Bei mir sind schon einige BQ NT so in der Nacht gestorben.


----------



## AmdNator (3. Januar 2010)

Stecke mal alle Laufwerke ab. vielleicht hast du auch ein Kurzschluss. Schau mal nach ob alle Schrauben noch dort sind wo sie hin gehören!

Dann wenn das kein erfolg bringt wie die meien Vorredner schon gesagt haben ein anderes NT probieren und zum gegen Test dein NT in einen anderen Rechner bauen!


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2010)

Jaadoo2 schrieb:


> Hab noch ein altes No-Name Netzteil mit 400 Watt ausm Jahre 2004.
> 
> Hab da aber Angst, dass ich mir den Pc kaputt mache, oder das Netzteil, was ich ja in nem anderem PC nutze....



Naja um zu sehen obs läuft musst du ja nur die Anschlüsse am MoBo anstecken, auch wenns NoName ist, das hält das auch noch aus.


----------



## Jaadoo2 (3. Januar 2010)

OK, werde mal mit anderem Netzteil testen, wenn ich da sofort an den Rechner kann/darf  

hatte schon alle Lüfter, abgesehen vom CPU-Lüfter und DVD-Laufwerk abgestöpselt, brachte leider keine Änderung...

Wird gerade verwendet, ich teste das aber so bald wie möglich.
Aber generell gesehen ist es wohl wahrscheinlich das Netzteil, korrekt?


----------



## Jaadoo2 (3. Januar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen zu 99,9% ist das NT hin.
> Bei mir sind schon einige BQ NT so in der Nacht gestorben.



willst du mir deinen Worten von einem weiterem BQ abraten?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2010)

Nein. Die neuen sind ganz ok, die alten eben nicht.


----------



## Matze992 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich schmuggel mich mal dreist wie ich bin dazwischen 

Habe ein ähnliches Problem, mein Pc ging nach dem Transport nicht wieder an, also Foren gecheckt und alle Hardware nacheinander abgetrennt. Schließlich startete der Pc wieder nachdem ich Soundkarte,Laufwerke und Festplatte entfernt hatte. Langsam habe ich ein Teil nach dem anderen wieder angesteckt und nach jedem Teil überprüft, ob der Pc noch startet. Dies hat er auch getan. 
Als ich nun aber die Soundkarte mit einer Schraube befestigen wollte fiel mir diese herunter aufs Mainboard. (allerdings kein Kratzer oder Ähnliches)
Erst als ich sie aufgehoben habe ( mit dem Finger, nicht mit irgendwas spitzem) ging der Pc wieder aus. Und jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass er versucht hochzufahren und sofort wieder aus geht, bevor überhaupt irgend ein Bild kommt.
Bin wirklich ratlos, das System lief jetzt schon seit 2,5 Jahren stabil :/
Ein erneutes abtrennen der Hardware hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Hast du mal alles ausgebaut und geguckt, ob das Mainboard beschädigt ist?


----------



## Matze992 (6. Januar 2011)

Habe jetzt mal nachgeschaut, aber kann nichts erkennen, bin jetzt dabei die Mobo-Batterie zu entfernen und wieder einzusetzen. 
Im Normalfall geht mein Mainboard ( ist noch ein P35 von Gigabyte) beim Start kurz an und wieder aus um danach zu starten. 
Momentan versucht es allerdings sofort zu starten und geht dann wieder aus...
Mal sehen was das erneute einsetzen der Batterie wieder ergibt.


Nach dem Einsetzen der Batterie macht die Festplatte auf einmal eine Art döt,döt Geräusch, was sie vorher noch nicht gemacht hat. Funktionieren tut anch wie vor nichts. Geht an, alle Lüfter drehen sich, geht wieder aus und schaltet sich einige Sekunden später von selbst wieder an....
Ist es möglich, dass die Batterie leer ist? Wie würde sich eine leere Batterie genau auswirken oder ist das verschieden?

Also ich glaube, dass entweder die Cpu oder das Mainboard schrott ist, oder, dass immernoch mein menschliches Versagen der Fehler ist^^
Netzteil gerade an einem anderen Pc getestet, der springt wunderbar an ( zwar erst beim 2ten drücken, aber danach auch wieder, habe das Netzteil auch mal ein wenig geschüttelt um einen Wackelkontakt festzustellen, aber lief dennoch problemlos weiter.
Wäre es möglich, das ein Netzteil so kaputt geht, dass es nicht mehr genügend Leistung für einen guten, aber immernoch genügend Leistung für einen eher schlechten Pc bringt? Und wenn ja wie wahrscheinlich 
Da mein Pc allerdings selbst nur mit Mainboard und Cpu zusammen diesen Mist macht ist vermutlich davon was hin :/
Meine Frage ist jetzt, was wahrscheinlicher ist. Habe niemanden in der Nähe um das eine oder andere zu testen....
Kann zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste das Problem sein? Eher nicht oder, er lief ja mehrere Jahre gut. Risse habe ich auch keine in der Cpu entdeckt. Und überhitzt ist sie ganz  sicher nicht.

So, genügend Fragen, achja und schonmal danke für die erste Rückmeldung


----------



## Matze992 (8. Januar 2011)

Habe heute noch einmal versucht das System mit Netzteil+CPU+Board zu starten. Mit den Steckern für Board UND Cpu geht er kurz an, Lüfter drehen sich aus. Ohne den Cpu-Stecker fürn Strom geht er an und der Cpu-Kühlerlüfter dreht auf Max auf. Pc bleibt auch längere Zeit an.

Weiß nicht ob das zur Problemfindung hilft... Vllt hatte ja jemand schonmal was ähnliches...
Ist eher das Board oder eher die Cpu hin?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2011)

Die Mainboardbatterie würde da nur für das vergessen der Bioseinstellungen verantwortlich sein. Der Leistungsverlust kommt meist eher schleichend, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Hattest du jetzt den Test mit dem anderen Netzteil gemacht? Falls nicht würde ich den unbedingt noch machen um die Gewissheit zu bekommen, es gibt leider sehr wenige Universalfehler wo man drauf bauen kann. Sind die Kondensatoren auf dem Board ev. aufgeblät oder sogar geplatzt?


----------



## Matze992 (9. Januar 2011)

Ok, danke für den Tipp, aber sieht alles ganz normal aus. Scheinen in Ordnung zu sein.
Ichhab hier leider nur ein 250 und ein 350 Watt Netzteil rumliegen, beide aus Komplett-Pcs und sehr vermutlich no-name. Die möchte ich lieber nicht ausprobieren, auch wenn ich dann mit Sicherheit wüsste, was kaputt ist 
Habe auch keine Chance ein anderes zu testen, da in der Nähe keine freunde mit ordentlich starken Netzteilen( 400Watt + und Marke) wohnen....

Aber mein Netzteil hat bei nem anderen ( leistungsschwächeren) Pc funktioniert, wenn auch erst beim 2. Mal andrücken. Ist es möglich, dass es trotzdem kaputt ist? Schien mir eigentlich stabil zu laufen.

Hab ein neues Mobo und alles funktioniert wieder perfekt.


----------

